# What You Guys Paid For Your Tank??????



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi all, I would like to know what you guys paid for your tanks, Where I live the best deal I see is a 29Gal 100$CAN. Please let me know


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I paid 300$ canadian for a 55 gallon tank, with stand, hood and light. It was a decent deal at the time.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I got 55gal., stand, heater (reno), Filter (emp400), and top and lights for $400 New

and i got

50 breeder, Filter (cheapo), Heater (ebojager), tops and lights $50!!! Used

30gal., Heater (ebo), tops and lights $30 Used

I think thats it


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

did you guys think I should buy this tank or wait for a better deal


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

If you want to pay less check out the paper (here its called the buyers guide). People usually just want them gone so they sell them for cheap.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I paid 200 cdn, for a 90 gal, stand, hood, ac 500, titanium heater, food, decorations and python water cleaner


----------



## wiseguy (Mar 1, 2004)

Free complete 55 gal :rasp: just look around in the paper there are people moving who just need to get rid of them.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

you guys all had great deal, I'll try to look in the paper


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I paid $56.99 (cdn) for a 29gal tank, $21.99 (cdn) for the glass top at Big Al's.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

really, i'll try to go there this weekend, did you know if he still sell tanks?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

chriscool911 said:


> Hi all, I would like to know what you guys paid for your tanks, Where I live the best deal I see is a 29Gal 100$CAN. Please let me know


 i really hope that price is for a complete setup

for my 90 with stand i paid $75 dollars

and i paid $40 dollars for a 40 gallon breeder tank

i'm thinking of getting a 100 gallon from big als $249.99 brand new


----------



## Floop (May 12, 2004)

I was in Walmart this evening and they had a 55 gallon glass tank with stand, hood, lights, gravel, filter, heater, etc. for $299 CDN. I thought it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

paid $80 american for my 75g


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

$850 FOR MY 240G







THAT WAS A KICK IN THE NUTS







BUT IT WAS JUST A LITTLE MORE THAN A GLASS TANK SO WHAT THE HELL SEEMS LIKE A GOOD BUY


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i want a 280 here and its 1200(cdn) for just the tank, no stand, no top, no lights.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

THATS NOT BAD IS IT ACRYLIC?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

375 for 135 gal tank with stand, over 2 hundred in oak for hood and stand,

( in proscess with stand)

but i also put , 60 bucks in heaters 2 300 watt hagens

plus 2 ac 500's,

am building a sump now ,

always upgrading it seems,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I paid $200 (US) for a 125 gallon with stand and Fluval 404.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i paid 500 can for a second hand 108g plus stand, hood, lights, 250w heater, and 2 AC500s


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

Paid $150 for a complete 40 Gallon with 2 6inch RBP.

I started out with a store kit, I think thats the best bet if your starting out, gives you an idea of what is required.

But check the paper or even post an ad in the paper or on online classifieds. I did and had replies for complete 40 to 60 gallon setups within days.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Where are you located? -Im located in Hawkesbury, 30 min from ottawa. The only petshop near hear is called PetStyle, I buy my red belly there for 10$ and he was 1/2". The only deal they can give me is a 29 gal for 100$ and I would like a bigger for less $.


 Im located in Hawkesbury, 30 min from ottawa. The only petshop near hear is called PetStyle, I buy my red belly there for 10$ and he was 1/2". The only deal they can give me is a 29 gal for 100$ and I would like a bigger for less $.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

$100 for a 120 gallon stand fluval 2 AC500s 2 ebo heaters 10 huge red bellies with 2 breeeding pairs4 ft piece of driftwood, nice glass tops and lights.

CAN ANYONE BEAT THAT DEAL????


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i got a 55 with cover and light for $60 u.s.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

55g-$15o, stand-$60
10g-$50, the stand is my night stand








29g-$100 home made stand, $25


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

=> *80 Gallon MiniReef tank (52x20x20"), with:*

- stand;
- lights/hood;
- Eheim canister;
- heater;
- two boxes of misc. aquarium stuff (filter media, algae scrapers, spare parts, aquarium vac, etc.);
- full set-up including gravel, plants, drift wood and several fish.

Pic:









All that for 80 euro's (about 100 bucks US)









*=> 50 Gallon Jewel tank (40x16x20"), with:*
- stand;
- lights/hood;
- Jewel filter;
- internal filter;
- aerator;
- two heaters;
- two boxes of misc. aquarium thingies (more stuff...







);
- full setup (gravel, plants, drift wood, rocks, 100 bucks worth of fish/crustaceans)

Pic:









All for 200 euro's (240 bucks) - more expensive because of the fish and better quality tank/stand/hood.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

150$ for 75 w/ tops, light, stand, 2 penguin 330's, 25 lb gravel, 300 W heater, some plastic plants

200$ for 55 w/ tops and lights, stand, 2 25 lb rocks, 200W heater

300$ for 75 w/ tops and lights, stand, 2 penguin 330'w, 2 25lb rocks, 300W heater

free! 29 w/ top and light, 75W heater, penguin 330, 25 lb gravel, and stand

free! 20 w/ top, 75w heater, penguin 170, 20 lb gravel, and stand


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

90 Gallon - New $150 w/lights and glass tops
29 Gallon - New $150 w/lights, hood, heater and filter
20 Gallon long - Used $20 tank only
55 Gallon - Used $25 tank only
3 - 10 Gallon - Used $25.00 w/lights, hoods, and one iron stand
Picking up another 55 Gallon with iron satnd for $75 this weekend


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

(2) 135 Gallons Oak with Polished edges ..............$400 total .........


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

You are lucky to get deal like that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

illnino said:


> 55g-$15o, stand-$60
> 10g-$50, the stand is my night stand
> 
> 
> ...










dam those are high
i paid $40 for my 55's
and $6 for my tens


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I just bought a new 75 gallon with an oak stand, glass tops, and a strip light and gave $300.00


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

$138(no tax) - 55g with 2 glass top/flip up style.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I paid 400.00 US for a used 125g tank, 2 Fluval 404's, 2 penguin 303's, 1 AC110 (Also known as AC500), drift wood, stand, Hood, Lights, 2 Titanium submersible heaters, and over 200.00 in fake plants, test kits, buffers, and other misc sh*t that was thrown in.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

chriscool911 said:


> You are lucky to get deal like that


 Thank you sir , If you were in my area I would get you the same deal


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tanks for sharing your price, I just called at Big Al's and at one store a 55g was 149.99 and stands from 59.99-159.99 and a the other one the tank was 139.99 and stands 209.99 I think this should be interesting deal becaus at my local pet shop they offer me 100$ for a 29g. I'll let you know what I'll buy.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

55g with heater(marineland) filters(penguin 330's)gravel, two nice fake driftwood pieces, plants, hood, lights,stand,fish,supplies, all for roughly 450$... i thought i got a good deal but looking at mr harley' it seems like i got jipped


----------



## jeffreylebowski (Apr 20, 2004)

My newest tank is a 105Gal came with UG filter, 2 power heads402's emperor 400 glass tops for $60. Cost me about $25 in parts for the stand, and another $60 in parts for a filter system i'm building.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

120g plexi/filter.... $90 USED
100g/stand/lighting/filters/gravel for $300 USED
55g plexi/stand/lights... FREEEE.. some graduate left it outside by the dumpster
60g plexi/lighting $90 USED
40g glass/lighting $54 NEW


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

got my fisrt 10gal with everything for $100







darn lfs
40g free








65g $85.00 with stand
125g $250.00
total of $435.00

watching Ps kill and swim = PRICELESS


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Paid $86 for my stand at walmart. THen I traded in a Fluval I bought at BIg als and got store credit at petco. Used that credit to get my tank.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

You didnt buy no FLuval :rasp:


----------

